

The Average Tech Worker in San Mateo Makes WHAT? - SunTzu55
http://news.dice.com/2014/08/26/average-tech-worker-san-mateo-makes/

======
cauterized
What's the median? Surely Zuck isn't the only billionaire contributing
significantly to distortion of the mean?

